# Why doesn't GBAtemp update the VC releases?



## Fudge (Aug 7, 2010)

For the longest time its been Star.Force.VC.Arcade.JPN.Wii-PLAY-SKiLL, and that release is from nearly a year ago.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Aug 7, 2010)

Laziness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But really, no one wanted to keep up with all the releases that kept coming so often i think, when no one really downloaded a lot of them. Plus, we've got emulation.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 7, 2010)

It's not a matter of how frequently they come out it's a matter of the massive backlog we have to catch up on, we can't just skip ahead to the latest release, whenever I get more free time I will try to get it back up to date but don't hold me on anything there.


----------



## Fudge (Aug 8, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> It's not a matter of how frequently they come out it's a matter of the massive backlog we have to catch up on, we can't just skip ahead to the latest release, whenever I get more free time I will try to get it back up to date but don't hold me on anything there.


How did you get a massive backlog?


----------



## luke_c (Aug 8, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> How did you get a massive backlog?


I can't say much regarding how as I only really became active when the backlog existed but there was only really one person doing the releases at each time, first it was Gaydrian, then it was B-Blue and then I started posting a few aswell, I got busy with Homebrew postings and other scene releases so I dropped it for a while intending to pick it back up sometime which I still haven't got round to doing sadly. It doesn't help that VC doesn't have the biggest scene following either and not many of the tempers use them as far as I can see from the amount of people that post in the topics. 

I'm a bit clogged up with other upcoming projects at the moment but that doesn't mean any other members or staff can't use the Release management center and post the releases, just make sure to change the release type to Virtual Console and include all the necessary data in the releases.

Here are some helpful links for if anyone feels up to taking the challenge:
This is where I get my boxarts for the VC releases from, it has next to all the boxarts you will need when posting the releases - http://vc.nintendolife.com/covers
For NFOs ABGX's Virtual Console section and Ludibria
ABGX for the data in general such as directory name, file name, rars etc

This is the list I use to check what game should be posted next - http://www.abgx.net/wiivc_releases_date.txt
A simple way to do it is to search for the directory name of the last release, in this case Star Force is the latest release for Virtual Console in GBAtemps database so we search the directory name of that release which would be Star.Force.VC.Arcade.JPN.Wii-PLAY-SKiLL, so ctrl+f and search it then start scrolling upwards and posting the releases, make sure you avoid certain releases such as:
Adventures.of.Lolo.2.USA.*PROPER*.VC.NES.Wii-OneUp
R.Type.II.VC.PCE.JPN.*REPACK*.Wii-PLAY-SKiLL
Pilotwings.PAL.*DiRFiX*.VC.SNES.Wii-OneUp.
PROPER/REPACK/NUKED/DiRFIX should all be avoided posting, there are probably more that fall into this category but I can't seem to find or think of  any at the moment. The next release to be posted would end up being Senjou.no.Ookami.2.VC.MD.JPN.Wii-PLAY-SKiLL as it is the next release which isn't a repack/fix/crack of some sort.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 8, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> fudgenuts64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How would we go about posting these releases?


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 8, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> How would we go about posting these releases?


Use http://gbatemp.net/m-rmc
It'll need moderator approval for members though


----------

